# Handbag photography supplies



## jmariemi (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello all,

I work for a manufacturing company, and we are currently designing a new handbag line.  We are hoping to do some 360degree photography for our website to showcase the bags.  We have a Kaidan turntable for the 360degree part, but I am wondering what a good solution would be to hold up the handles on the handbags so they stand up straight  and stay in the same position as I am turning the turntable (the bag must stay stationary on the stand as I turn it). My two ideas are: A. design an acrylic t-stand with an adjustable clamp (the stand would be slightly off-centered) or to create a tall t-stand and have fishing line hanging down.  I don't know if the acrylic stand will create a problem though.  If anyone has any better solutions, I would appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## GrantH (Dec 2, 2011)

Consider one bag of each line "one for the team" and have one of your seamstress' sew in a coat hanger or hard plastic (yet flexible) rod on the back side of each handle? Completely invisible, no strange stand coming out of the purse...


----------



## Scuba (Dec 2, 2011)

I was thinking fishing line.  It should be essentially invisible or easily cloned out in post.  Having something sewn it would work as well but fishing line would be quick and easy oh and cheap.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 2, 2011)

Didn't think of the fishing line. Good idea, simple and clean.


----------

